# DDR3 1600 9-9-9-27 VS 1333 7-7-7-21,Who win?



## rising151 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 17, 2009)

generally bandwidth > latency... but in that case I dunno.  My money is on the 1600.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 17, 2009)

rising151 said:


> Thanks.



With DDR3 you're going to see very little difference in speed vs. latency. However, in testing a few sets I've found that the raw speed wins by a very slight margin. You'll never notice it in any real world application.


----------



## Kei (Dec 17, 2009)

http://www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=845

I read this last night, it helped me understand the DDR3 differences pretty well. Enjoy the read I'm sure it'll help you too. 

Kei


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the read Kei.  After one of my sticks died I've been in the hunt for either just getting another Crucial 2Gb stick of DDR3-1333 like I have or going for a 4Gb set of that Ballistix Tracer Blue.  You just saved me some money...or made Crucial poorer depending on how you look at it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2009)

wrong section of the forums for this...


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 17, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> wrong section of the forums for this...



Already moved it.


----------



## erocker (Dec 17, 2009)

1T or 2T? Ganged or unganged? I'm thinking the lower latency, especially for AMD.


----------



## erocker (Dec 17, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> That may be true for AMD. It always has been. However, from what I've experienced and read with i7 the difference is very subtle and only noticeable in benchmarks. So, it's fruitless really to spend money on high speed ram for the x58 or p55 platform.



or any platform for that matter. I use higher voltage 1.8v stock 1333mhz DDR3 Cas 6. I run it at 1600mhz 7 6-6-20 1.9v. It cost me 60 bucks.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 17, 2009)

erocker said:


> or any platform for that matter. I use higher voltage 1.8v stock 1333mhz DDR3 Cas 6. I run it at 1600mhz 7 6-6-20 1.9v. It cost me 60 bucks.



LOL. I was deleting my post as you posted this reply. I read it thinking it was just too damn obvious.


----------



## Kantastic (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't mean to hijack (but I'm gonna do it anyway xD) but would it be better to run the memory ganged or unganged on the AM3/DDR3 platform?


----------



## Kei (Dec 17, 2009)

Unganged on any Phenom platform regardless of ram type or cpu. That's recommended by AMD (has always matched me testing over the years as well), and is also mentioned in that article.

Kei


----------



## devguy (Dec 18, 2009)

If it's the AM3 socket, I'd definitely go with the 1333 at lower latencies.  If it is Socket 775, I'd definitely go with the 1600 speeds at higher latencies.  As for 1156/1366, I'm not familiar enough with them to know how the bandwidth affects them, but I'd guess that at least for 1366 with the built in triple channel controller, it probably doesn't make a difference.


----------

